# Visiting Canada for longer than 6 Months



## mthelen (Sep 7, 2011)

I am a U.S. Resident and currently work in Canada on a 3 year work permit. My girlfriend plans to come visit me for as long as she can which I assume is up to 6 months and can apply for an extension to stay longer. My question is how long Is the extension for? I know it might be a little different for everyone but what would the max/min extension be? During her 6 monthish stay,can she fly back to the U.S. to for thanksgiving/ Christmas and return to Canada to continue living with me in Canada?

Also, after her 6 month stay in Canada, when will she be able to re-visit Canada? I heard that she would need to be out for the same amount of time that she was in Canada. Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mthelen said:


> I am a U.S. Resident and currently work in Canada on a 3 year work permit. My girlfriend plans to come visit me for as long as she can which I assume is up to 6 months and can apply for an extension to stay longer. My question is how long Is the extension for? I know it might be a little different for everyone but what would the max/min extension be? During her 6 monthish stay,can she fly back to the U.S. to for thanksgiving/ Christmas and return to Canada to continue living with me in Canada?
> 
> Also, after her 6 month stay in Canada, when will she be able to re-visit Canada? I heard that she would need to be out for the same amount of time that she was in Canada. Any help would be much appreciated!!


There are no set time frames for visitors to Canada other than the six month limit. It is always at the discretion of the IO on that day. As a visitor she has no legal status in the country and can leave whenever she wants. She can come back in as a visitor, however if the IO feels she is circumventing the immigration rules she could be refused admission.


----------



## mthelen (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds good, makes sense, and is consistent with similar information I have received. Wish the immigration laws were a little more concrete and it wasn't always just all up to the officer on that day. I can tell when I cross customs that some of them are just having bad days which makes crossing just a huge pain. I suppose they are human too and have bad days just like the rest of us, but it just seems a little unfair sometimes when their bad day can have a large impact on how people live their lives.


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

mthelen said:


> I am a U.S. Resident and currently work in Canada on a 3 year work permit. My girlfriend plans to come visit me for as long as she can which I assume is up to 6 months and can apply for an extension to stay longer. My question is how long Is the extension for? I know it might be a little different for everyone but what would the max/min extension be? During her 6 monthish stay,can she fly back to the U.S. to for thanksgiving/ Christmas and return to Canada to continue living with me in Canada?
> 
> Also, after her 6 month stay in Canada, when will she be able to re-visit Canada? I heard that she would need to be out for the same amount of time that she was in Canada. Any help would be much appreciated!!


I do think 6 months is the longest they will stamp her for entry as a visitor but you might look into her eligibility for temporary residence based on the fact that she will be living with you. I used to teach foreign nationals coming into Canada on the Live in Caregiver Program and they often brought spouses on a temp residence visa. Some even got work permits. Like everywhere the rules change all the time. Canada's immigration is, I think even more confusing than most. There is always immigration consultants so that you get the job done ( if it can be done

Which city are you in? I lived in Victoria, Vancouver Island

Good luck, being separated in no fun eh?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Also be aware that as a visitor, she'll have no rights to medical and would be wise to get travel insurance for that.

I know someone who did the same thing in reverse for 2 years (Canadian visiting US perpetually)... It easiest if you are near a border, and then once ever 6 months it's just a day trip home and back.


----------



## mthelen (Sep 7, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Also be aware that as a visitor, she'll have no rights to medical and would be wise to get travel insurance for that.
> 
> I know someone who did the same thing in reverse for 2 years (Canadian visiting US perpetually)... It easiest if you are near a border, and then once ever 6 months it's just a day trip home and back.


Yes thanks for the heads up. I have looked into travelers insurance and actually that's one of the reasons I'm trying tom plan how long she will be. Have any good recommendations on best places to get travelers insurance for a visitor to Canada? 

Can she really just return to the U.S. for one day then return to Canada for another 6 months?


I am in Calgary, it is beautiful here and really am enjoying being close to the mountains but I heard Vancouver is beautiful as well!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

TIC

TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------



## mthelen (Sep 7, 2011)

Donna9159 said:


> I do think 6 months is the longest they will stamp her for entry as a visitor but you might look into her eligibility for temporary residence based on the fact that she will be living with you. I used to teach foreign nationals coming into Canada on the Live in Caregiver Program and they often brought spouses on a temp residence visa. Some even got work permits. Like everywhere the rules change all the time. Canada's immigration is, I think even more confusing than most. There is always immigration consultants so that you get the job done ( if it can be done
> 
> Which city are you in? I lived in Victoria, Vancouver Island
> 
> Good luck, being separated in no fun eh?


no fun at all! we have been long distance for two years now!

I'm in Calgary and love it here. Banff/Lake Louise are both Beautiful and I am looking forward to all of the winter activities those areas offer. My goal before I leave Canada is to visit Vancouver. I have heard it is a wonderful city and is definitely worth the trip.

According to the CIC website it sounds like she is exempt from getting a temporary residence visa since she is from the U.S. however, I wonder if it is possible to still apply for one if it that gives her a better chance at getting to stay longer?

Do you if there is a phone number/office I can visit to consult an official on what to expect so I can have some sort of plan? I feel like we will just be flying on the seat of our pants when she comes up. lol


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

mthelen said:


> no fun at all! we have been long distance for two years now!
> 
> I'm in Calgary and love it here. Banff/Lake Louise are both Beautiful and I am looking forward to all of the winter activities those areas offer. My goal before I leave Canada is to visit Vancouver. I have heard it is a wonderful city and is definitely worth the trip.
> 
> ...


You are in a lovely spot. I just went up to Banff before leaving for New Zealand. Very pretty area. I am afraid I don't do the cold too well so Alberta was never on my wish list to live. If you love outdoor activities it will be a great place to be.

I can give you the name of an immigration consultant that we worked with at the college. He will be able to help you. His name is Matthew Sell 604-722-8930. Here is the url to his website Contact us, we are located in Vancouver BC | CIP Consulting

I hope this helps. I find all government immigration sites confusing but then, immigration to anywhere is confusing as the rules that apply are always somewhat as unique as the individual they are applied to. Anyway, he helped us with student questions and residencies for people we encountered so I am sure her will help you. He is a very nice man.

Good luck and I hope it comes together for you.


----------

